# Thinking of moving at NZ , opportunities as system and network admin?



## mpampir (Nov 29, 2012)

good morning 

My name is Babis , and i come from Greece. Due to the bad situation of economics here, i am forced to "hunt my luck" abroad. Its a tough decision for me to make, i love my country , my friends, my family , the weather.... But the big step has to be done and after spending much time in searching, i think new zealand is a really promising place for a new start. 

I work at the bigest hositality company of Greece, Grecotel, with over than 35 hotels all over greece, most of them 5*. I work as Systems and Network Admin for the last 3 years at the headquorters , after 2 years as IT MAnager (and sys/network admin) at Cape Sounio) a 5* hotel of Grecotel. Also i am a freelancer since year 2.000, mostly working on WiFi, networking and IT support. 

You think with this kind of backround , will be possible to find a job at NZ? is there an IT market , with opportunities there? i am not afraid of working, nor start from junion admin again and prove myself. 

i am only afraid a bit, because i havent practice my English for loooong time. So probably i ll not be able to unfold all my skills and sound confident at an interview. (i havent autocorrect this post, just to show my english language level)

So, i am looking forward to start some chat with you all about nz, and why not, if you know some organizations / enterprises / companies that i can send my CV to let me know 

thanks a lot in advance , 

Babis


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Babis - welcome to the Forum

And your English is quite good - I've certainly seen worse! See if you can get some practice at speaking it if you can, as this will help when you get to job interviews.

Your starting point must be to look at Immigration New Zealand. This will give you an idea about whether you will be able to get a visa. It will depend on your education as well as your work experience.

With your skills, I suggest looking at IBM, Datacom, Gen-i, Maclean Computing. They all provide IT services to other companies, and at least the first 3 have offices in Auckland & Wellington (Macleans is in Auckland).


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Can suggest you looking into seek.co.nz for Jon opportunities to your skills & contact CANDLE, pursuIT, Robert Walter, Ranstad and few other consultants for jobs...

Good luck with your preparations.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

